

Turn Your Servers Off at Night - t0pj
http://greenmonk.net/go-green-nippon-style-turn-your-server-off-at-night/

======
Tichy
I for one aim for an empire where the sun never sets, so this strategy isn't
for me. But why not use power saving modes for the servers if only few people
are using them (as might happen at "night").

